# 6th Annual Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt (2017)



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

6th Annual Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt!

February 10-12, 2017
Rock Lake, ND

Tickets are available on our website http://www.rocklakeboosters.org
Please visit our website for a complete listing of Hunt Rules and for more information.

Hunt Prizes:
1st Place: 2 DPMS Oracle Rifles
2nd Place: $500
3rd Place: $400
4th Place: $300
5th Place: $200
6th Place: $150
7th Place: $100
8th Place: $100
9th Place: $80

Friday (Feb. 10) Events:
Registration 6-8 pm, Rock Lake Community Center (formerly the school) Old Gym
Rules Meeting at 8 pm followed by the Calcutta Auction
Food will be available from 6 pm until gone
Door prizes for registered hunters
Gun Boards and Silent Auction
Chinese (Bucket) Auction tickets will be fore sale

Saturday (Feb. 11) Events:
Steak & Shrimp Fry, 5 pm til gone - Steak, Shrimp, Baked Potato, Garlic Bread, Salad - $20. Kids meals will be available.
Calcutta Auction results at 8 pm
Door Prizes drawn at 8:30 pm
Gun Boards, Gun Raffle, Silent Auction, and Chinese (Bucket) Auction
All coyotes (from Saturday hunt) to be checked in Saturday evening, February 11, starting at 6:00 PM until 7:30 PM (cell phone time).

Sunday (Feb. 12) Events:
Final check in time, for coyotes harvested since 7:30 PM Saturday February 20, is 12:00 PM (cell phone time).
Raffle Prize Drawings at 1 pm
Hunt Results at 1:30 pm
Food will be available on site at noon

Purchase of ticket required to participate in the Coyote Hunt!
Tickets may be purchased at many local business or on line on our website: http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

Purchase of a ticket enters you into the drawings for the following Raffle Prizes:
Grand Prize: John Deere D105 Lawn Mower
1: $1000 Cash
2: DPMS Oracle .223 Rifle
3: Green Mtn. Daniel Boone Grill/Smoker
4: Glock 20 10mm Pistol
5: Full Day Woodland Resort Pontoon Rental
6: Milwaukee M18 Ion Drill/Driver Combo Set
7: Walmart $100 Gift Card
8: DPMS Oracle .223 Rifle
9: Milwaukee M18 Ion Drill/Driver Combo Set
10: $400 Cash
11: 40" Visio TV
12: Milwaukee M18 Job Site Radio
13: JA Henckels Knife Set
14: Walmart $100 Gift Card
15: Craftsman Socket Set
16: Cenex gas card $100
17: Vortex 10x50 Binoculars
18: Ruger American Ranch 300 Blackout Rifle
19: D-Back 20x60x80 Spotting Scope
20: Milwaukee M18 LED Flood Light Set
21: $150 Cenex Gas Card
22: Walmart $100 Gift Card
23 .380 High Point Pistol
24: $100 Gift Card
25: Craftsman Tool Set
26: DPMS Oracle .233 Rifle
27: Milwaukee Shockwave Impact Bit Set
28: CVA Black Powder .50 cal Rifle
29: $100 Gift Card
30: Hopper 30 Yeti Cooler

Questions: Contact: Gerald Stenson 701-382-9616 or Jesse Mitchell 701-370-2408


----------

